# another bunny thread!



## principessa (Jan 30, 2013)

i noticed there are a few adorable bunny threads, so i figured i'd put mine into the mix

bijou:




























aurora: 










and them together:


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Are you trying to kill me? Cuteness overload. 

I Love Bijou's color!! Gaah

Huge rabbit enthusiast here. I have a dwarf mix, she's just over 6 years old.


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

So cuuuuttteee!!!! The fuzzy one in my avatar is Rummy. He looks alot like your arura!


----------



## principessa (Jan 30, 2013)

lvandert said:


> So cuuuuttteee!!!! The fuzzy one in my avatar is Rummy. He looks alot like your arura!


he's so cute! is he a rex? he looks a bit like one but i can't tell! i got aurora from a rescue so i'm not entirely sure what breed she is, i've always thought she might be a rex crossed with something because she has rex-ish markings but not the velvet-y fur


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Yup he's a mini rex but his coloring is chocolate otter. We got him from a breeder because there weren't any bunnies up for adoption at the time. So he's a fancy 4-h registered boy, but he'll never see a second in show or be bred. we have plans to get him neutered.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Aurora is most likely a silver marten or sm mix. Google it 

I don't see rex in either Bijou or Aurora but thats okay, a lot of breeds are intermixed anyway.


----------



## principessa (Jan 30, 2013)

Laki said:


> Aurora is most likely a silver marten or sm mix. Google it
> 
> I don't see rex in either Bijou or Aurora but thats okay, a lot of breeds are intermixed anyway.


thanks for the identification help, they're both rescues so i know very little about their backgrounds unfortunately. i'm thinking about purchasing an english lop soon, but for right now i'm happy with my mystery breed girls


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

*dies*


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, I know I am getting myself into trouble already with my opinions, but put your name into the rescues and wait until someone surrenders an english lop. Trust me, I ended up with my pure breed mini rex bc her owner got sick of taking care of her after 2 years. And I know the small animal rescue here is after getting in multiple pure bred mini rexes, New Zealand Whites and NZW mixes. If, after a few months, you cannot find an unwanted one then start flagging responsible breeders. I usually don't condone that but I know I can't stop anyone from purchasing from a breeder. Just keep an eye on classifieds and rescues for a while


----------



## principessa (Jan 30, 2013)

Laki said:


> Well, I know I am getting myself into trouble already with my opinions, but put your name into the rescues and wait until someone surrenders an english lop. Trust me, I ended up with my pure breed mini rex bc her owner got sick of taking care of her after 2 years. And I know the small animal rescue here is after getting in multiple pure bred mini rexes, New Zealand Whites and NZW mixes. If, after a few months, you cannot find an unwanted one then start flagging responsible breeders. I usually don't condone that but I know I can't stop anyone from purchasing from a breeder. Just keep an eye on classifieds and rescues for a while


my mother is a veterinary technician for a practice that works frequently with a small animal rescue, so trust me, i know the rate at which pure breed small animals are dropped off! both bunnies and my bearded dragon are from said rescue. my ideal is certainly to rescue one if possible, that's why i said "planning" to purchase, you never know what might come up to rescue! i can definitely appreciate your sentiment


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh! That's good then!  Sorry if I came off as judgmental - never my intention but it is habit to sound completely blunt online. (also in part to my training as a history writer, write short concise sentences -get to the point!)


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

you could also post a wanted ad for one, you'd be amazed at what turns up a month after Easter.

I had a pair of English lops, they were some of the sweetest rabbits I've ever met. The buck was a big lazybones, and my doe thought she was my fiance's puppy! <3


----------

